# Help 9W3(?) premium phone kit & RNS510 and my %$#@ing iPhone



## 748Rum (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey folks just bought a secondhand 2009 Touareg. Its got all the fruit including the premium phone kit and RNS510 but I have a problem. I cant get my iPhone 3GS or Nokia 6630 or my wifes iPhone to connect. 

The car identifies my Nokia and my wifes iPhone but says they are both imcompatable devices and connot connect. The car will not detect my iPhone. None of the phones identify the VW bluetooth device. 

A buddy has a CC with same phone kit/RNS and his same model iPhone connects perfectly. My iPhone connects to my R32 no problems.

I have seen that the iPhone is not supposed to have the rSAP feature which is supposedly what the premium kit needs but that does not explain why it works on the CC. 

Only difference I have seen is that there is already a user(previous owner) who is still in the auto connect list. A buddy bought a RND510(?) and had the same problem when he installed it in his 2008 GTI with a parrot BT kit. He deleted the user in the RND and the Parrot (but it was long ago and he can't remember how he did it) and since then no problems connecting any type of phone.

So I have 2 questions

1- Has anyone else had this problem and more to the point how did you fix it?

2- How do I delete a phone user from the premium kit/ RNS510?

Before I get ragged on for not using search function I have spent the last 2 days trolling the net(including this and my usual haunt the mkvforum) for a solution and cant find one. As it friggin Eid here the dealer is shut. Not that I think they would be any use as they are so far beyond useless it's a joke.


----------

